# Where to go?



## Bradonifia (Feb 12, 2019)

I am wanting to place a single trail cam to get cool photos of wildlife. I don't care to have a water spot or anything like that. Where are some good places in Utah county to set one up?


----------



## Moose_2020 (Jun 26, 2020)

I'd try along the provo river. Lots of random wildlife from birds to raccoons.


----------



## Hugofirst1994 (Sep 4, 2020)

google it!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

You better lock that sucker up if your close to the city or it won't be around for long.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I'd put it next to a stack of hay.


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

I use to run trail cams but it seems certain people just feel like you shouldn't have the freedom to do that. I won't run another one again without securing it.


----------

